# problems with RCS



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I dont know what I am doing wrong but my RCS keep disappearing on me. They are in a 10gal with 3 small cories. they are fine for a while then start to disappear I dont know what is going on. 

PH 6.8
kh 40-80
GH 75
and No nitrates.

So is my water to soft or what thanks guys and gals I really want to be able to keep them


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

if you dont dose the tank stick in a bag of purigen. purigen will eliminate a possibilities of nitrite/ammonia spikes. maybe you should try testing your water for copper and maybe raise the GH a bit with calcium to make sure the shrimp cn molt succesfully. make sure you dont over feed. good luck!


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

I do dose and dont think water has copper in maybe an idea though. as I have well water with a softer and some other thing too. I know im not over feeding as i barely feed since there not many in there figure there enough other things for them to eat.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

do you dose macros? i heard purigen doesnt have much effect on micro nutrients. purigen have been working extremely well for me and i think you might want to try it out also.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah I dose both but purgien maybe worth a shot. since it a low tech tank


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

how often do you change water? you might want to raise the GH a bit too.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

Like once a week but starting to think that where problem is as I dont do a large one because dont want to change to much and shock them from different water conditions.


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

What kind of food did you feed them? It might contain copper.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

i do 30-50% waterchanges 2 times a week to my shrimp tanks. just add the water slowly and you should be fine.


----------



## new2plnts (Jul 8, 2008)

tex627 said:


> i do 30-50% waterchanges 2 times a week to my shrimp tanks. just add the water slowly and you should be fine.


Think that is what I am going to start doing


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

let us know what happens =) good luck!


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

shrimps die without obvious reason if you have kept them long and overfeed them in long term.


----------

